# Cold Cold Super Cold Ice for coolers



## ryancmacy (Aug 20, 2011)

Mythbusters tested this out along with a few other methods to see what would cool beer faster.. if I remember correctly the quickest way they found was adding salt into icewater.. not just ice but water and salt in with it, cooled the beer the fastest.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

hmmm,interesting


----------



## mongoosesnipe (Apr 3, 2009)

salt makes the ice melt faster thus absorbing more energy from the surroundings regular ice malts producing 32 degrees f salt on ice will get down to 17 f but wont last as long


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Salt lowers the freezing point of water, actually so does just about anything else dissolved in the water to form a solution.. you can use sugar, or alcohol too, so it makes sense.. Ever made ice cream the old fashioned way? :wink:

Theoretically, if you get the mixture just right, you can lower the freezing point to a max of -21.1C

Mongoose is right tho.. it'll melt quicker..


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Warm beer in Ice, water, and salt=Cold beer in about 7 mins!


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

Ice always seemed pretty cold to me. My problem was trying to make it last and not saturating everything. I usually use homemade blocks because blocks last longer. I make mine in plastic bottles usually between a quart and a half gallon. They keep things cold, keep things dry, and they are reusable. Cooling beer is another story, you want lots of ice cubes with cold water, and of course the salt helps.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I've never had any problems with cold ice....its the hot ice that always fails me when I need it most.

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## rxgac (Aug 24, 2010)

ice or ice+water. ice+water will cool things(beer) faster. mostly due to the energy transfer of the water that surrounds whatever you're trying to cool. effectively increase surface area/contact to draw the heat away. there's a product called Trophy Bag that provides some sort of packet that is mixed with water in a 2L bottle to form a gel which is then frozen and can be reused. haven't looked at the specs to see if it also is colder or just more convienient.


----------



## swampghost (Jan 15, 2008)

It definitely gets it colder. It will cause a beer to freeze. I remember 2 of my buddies fishing one night...they would be drinking one and had 2 more on the deck thawing out!


----------



## Reloader7RM (Jan 25, 2006)

Salt does make it colder and it is also a great way to remove the blood and gamey taste from venison. For over a decade we have been soaking our meat in iced salt water for some of the best venison taste you can get IMO. I do Elk, Antelope, Mule Deer, and Whitetail this way. Simply quarter the animal after the kill, place in a cooler, fill 1/2 full of water, pour 1lb of salt into the water, and fill the cooler with ice. Drain the bloody water every day and add more water, salt, and ice. After the first day I use less salt, say 1/4lb. The meat can soak for 3-7 days and comes out a light pink color. I've heard people complain about cutting the wet meat, but it's never bothered me. You could soak up the surface water on the meat with paper towels or let it sit a bit if it's that big of a problem. This is much better than aging in a walk-in cooler IMO.

loder


----------



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

I hate to bust everyone's bubble but salt only lowers the temp of the water. It does nothing to make ice colder or last longer. In fact it melts the ice faster it's just that the melted water is now below freezing. The insulation in your cooler has more to do with it than anything. Heat transfer occurs at the same rate from the ice or ice water to the beer, but the salted ice water does a better job since it completely surrounds the beer rather than merely being next to a block of ice with lots of warmer air space.


----------



## Fobia (Sep 20, 2011)

Reloader7RM said:


> Salt does make it colder and it is also a great way to remove the blood and gamey taste from venison. For over a decade we have been soaking our meat in iced salt water for some of the best venison taste you can get IMO. I do Elk, Antelope, Mule Deer, and Whitetail this way. Simply quarter the animal after the kill, place in a cooler, fill 1/2 full of water, pour 1lb of salt into the water, and fill the cooler with ice. Drain the bloody water every day and add more water, salt, and ice. After the first day I use less salt, say 1/4lb. The meat can soak for 3-7 days and comes out a light pink color. I've heard people complain about cutting the wet meat, but it's never bothered me. You could soak up the surface water on the meat with paper towels or let it sit a bit if it's that big of a problem. This is much better than aging in a walk-in cooler IMO.
> 
> loder


Your brining the meat by doing this. They only thing possible to make the venison even yummier is to season your brine,wrap said cut in bacon, and smoke low and slow .


----------

